# CoDeSys V3 - Gerät einfügen?



## rkoe1 (27 April 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

ich versuche mich gerade etwas in das Thema CoDeSys einzuarbeiten und will ein neues Gerät (Lenord & Bauer GEL 8240) einfügen. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe braucht CoDeSys eine Gerätedatei ?.XML. Ich habe allerdings nur eine Datei mit ?.trg bzw. ?.tnf. Kann ich diese irgendwie umwandeln?

VG
rkoe1


----------



## MSB (27 April 2009)

Ist jetzt nicht konkret auf dein Gerät bezogen,
aber bist du dir sicher das dat dingen mit V3 Programmiert wird ...

Zu V2.3 würde die Endungen mämlich auch/eher passen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Werner29 (27 April 2009)

Da handelt es sich um ein Versions- bzw. Generationsproblem. Das .xml-Format ist definiert für die CoDeSys V3x.  .tnf für CoDeSys V2x. Man kann zwar Projekte von V2 nach V3 portieren, aber um ein Gerät zu programmieren braucht man eine neue Beschreibungsdatei. Ohnehin braucht die Steuerung auch ein V3 LZS.
Lösung: für "alte" Geräte muss weiterhin CoDeSys v2 verwendet werden.

Bernhard


----------



## rkoe1 (27 April 2009)

Also im Moment versuche ich es mit der "V3.3 Patch1". Dort kann ich zwar die Bibliotheken und Profibus-Geräte einfügen, aber keine "Hard-SPS" wie z.B. Berghof CEDIO.

Geht das nur unter V2.3?


----------



## MSB (27 April 2009)

V3 ist ein mehr oder weniger komplett neues System,
ähnlich wie S5 -> S7 ... gewissermaßen.

Für V3 gibt es momentan noch relativ wenige Steuerungen die damit programmiert werden können.

Zu dem Cedio:


> Der Cell Controller ist ein echtzeitfähiges Steuerungs-Modul mit einem breiten
> Spektrum an E/A- und Datenschnittstellen. Das Modul ist in ‘C’ oder nach
> IEC 61131-3 (CoDeSys 2.3) programmierbar.


Installier dir die V2.3 und gut is ...

Allgemein kann man noch festhalten, da der Cedio heute mit V2.3 programmierbar ist, wird sich das bei dem Steuerungstyp auch nie mehr ändern.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

